# Vertex Nib size



## GoatRider (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi,

I made a Vertex fountain pen kit, and upgraded it with a #5 Heritance nib. But the nib seemed loose, so I went back to the one it came with, and that seems nice and tight.

The nib looks the same size as the #5 nibs I have, so I don't think it's a #6, although I've never had a #6 nib before. Are #6 nibs obviously different widths, or is the important part the radius of the curve?

Here's a front view of the stock nib and the heritance, side by side, and an end view. The heritance nib is the gold plated one. Note that the stock nib has a visibly larger radius, which would explain why the heritance nib was loose.

So, does the Vertex take a #5 or #6 nib, or is it non-standard?


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 15, 2012)

been there... I now inform any buyers of the Vertex fountains that the nib on it is the nib you will be using!  I thought a #5 would swap in and have tried several brands...they are all loose (to the point of falling out).


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 15, 2012)

not sure about the radius details, but i do know that the difference between a #5 and a #6 is considerable! I cant wait to see what the nib meisters say about this one!


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 15, 2012)

NOT knocking the Heritance nib OR the Vertex. My experience (somewhat limited with Vertex) is that the Schmidt nib fits better than any of the others.

The Schmidt can be bought as a complete front section ( I forgot where I got these, but an IAP vendor). By replacing the entire assembly with Schmidt, it is THEN easier to get a precise nib fit on the Schmidt feed with either Schmidt, Bock, Heritance, or Dayacom nib.


DAMHIKT!


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 15, 2012)

OR..... You COULD convince the customer that the Zen is still magnetic, has better lines, balances better AND WILL ALWAYS HAVE A NON-LEAKING PRECISION NIB THAT CAN BE CHANGED TO ANY MFG.


DAMHIKT, either


----------



## GoatRider (Feb 15, 2012)

Heh, I don't sell pens, I just make them to give away. And I've only had one person want a fountain pen, which is why I'm trying to learn how to use them and tune them. 

So basically, I'm the customer.

I don't think the nib section is replaceable on the Vertex. Oh wait- yes it is, it was just in there really tight. How can I tell if the Schmidt section is compatible?

I'll be back after I clean the ink off my hands.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry, just being a bit of a smartass. 
The Vertex has a known issue with ill sized feeds. No other feed really exactly fits this pen. The Schmidt was the closest fit I could find and IIRC I had to run a tap through the section to make the Schmidt feed fit.

There IS a way to flatten the rear of a Bock/Heritance nib to make it fit better. I'll leave this explaination to Brian Edison, Mike Kennedy (IPD_Mr), or Anthony Turchetta. The way I adjust these is sorta "rigged" when using the existing feed. These guys can give you a better, more scientific fix, rather than a "jury rig ".


----------



## GoatRider (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for your quick response, it didn't seem snarky, I took it in the spirit in which it was intended.

I just noticed something else odd about the feed- I was reading somewhere you should line up the grove in the feed with the slot on the nib by looking through the vent hole with a loupe. I was having trouble doing that, when it was lined up it looked cockeyed, and then at one point it looked like there were two grooves showing through the hole. So I pulled it out, and I see that sure enough, there are two grooves on the top of the feed, on either side of the centerline. 

So the question is, how should I line it up? With the grooves on either side of the slit?

I think I'm going to just leave the stock nib on the Vertex. It seems to write fine to my inexperienced hand. And it looks better, I think a gold nib on a gunmetal pen looks odd:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 15, 2012)

I have also found that the Triton does not like the after market nibs.  Seems that there is something different in the feed and collar (feed holder).  If someone could tell me what the threading on these are, I can let you know if any of these have an easy replacement.  I would not recommend trying to bend a nib to fit the current feed.  While it may hold in place, you may be causing some ink flow issues that will give problems.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 15, 2012)

It seems that there are some of the Berea Hardwood component sets that the feed and housings are of a different curveature than some of their other components and are different than all of the CSUSA and PSI has some also (vertex) . I've also had customers with the Rinehart with the same probem, the Heritance, Bock, Schmidt and Edison all are loose fitting. There is nothing wrong with these kits other than no aftermarket nib will fit properly. With these component sets the nib you get is the nib that will have to stay. A little tuning might be in order while not a fix all it will write better if tuned (as all nibs will).


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 15, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> I have also found that the Triton does not like the after market nibs.  Seems that there is something different in the feed and collar (feed holder).  If someone could tell me what the threading on these are, I can let you know if any of these have an easy replacement.  I would not recommend trying to bend a nib to fit the current feed.  While it may hold in place, you may be causing some ink flow issues that will give problems.



Funny, but I find the Bock 180 5mm nib fits the Triton better than ANY of the Dayacom front sections. I've done so many Triton change outs that I can actually make the change out without even looking at feed or section.

When the feed is properly installed into the notched housing, when the nib is correctly seated you can actually hear a "click" when the nib seats correctly. When I hear the click, I know life is good.

With the Jr sections, it's a little more of a "dance" of pulling the nib forward and pushing it back. Otherwise it will leak.

I guess it's just what you get used to?


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 15, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> I have also found that the Triton does not


 
I am wrong here it is the Rhinehart not the Triton. Randy should be able to confirm that was the kit we worked on.

I do so few Berea kits anymore that I can't keep up with all the names.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 15, 2012)

The Rhinehart has the same issues as the Baron, Navigator, Sedonda. It is a loose fit. Even the "factory" nib fits looser than I like and does take some yutzing ( one reason I don't make these sets).

The Triton fits into place like a military grade bayonet affixes to an M1. These no mistake about when it's done correctly.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 15, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> The Triton fits into place like a military grade bayonet affixes to an M1.


 
You aren't old enough to know about an M1 carbine.  :tongue:


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't have to "remember" it. All I have to do is reach over and get it


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 15, 2012)

Would that have been your Pa's gun at one time?


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 15, 2012)

Here's a fun little "parlor trick" for a rainy day art show. 

Buy a Jr Fp and a Triton Fp. Have 10 fp users write with the stock Jr., then lose the little trim ring and put a Trition nib and feed into the front section of the Jr (you could actually just change the entire section on chrome plated and rhodium coating, as they look the same, the gold looks different). Then have the customers write again with the same pen different nib and feed. Ask which they prefer.


----------



## rkimery (Feb 15, 2012)

It was in fact the Rhinehart!   Still trying to find something...:at-wits-end:
-------------------------------------------------------------



IPD_Mr said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > I have also found that the Triton does not
> ...


----------

